# Good things come to those who wait



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Well thanks to my lovely tom cat doing his job far to well I haven't had mice in a while I finally broke down the other day and went back to the pet shop and was overjoyed at what I was able to find. Chocolates and tans have been my favorite since I started looking at fancy mice well I found a lovely chocolate satin buck and a beautiful banded chocolate tan doe. I guess good things do come to those who wait. Sorry some of the pics are blurry.


















Imbo the buck

















Panya the doe


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They're cute!

The doe is either pregnant or infested with worms, btw.


----------

